# DDR3 on LGA775 ???



## trickson (Jun 28, 2009)

I just saw this http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/memory/display/ddr3-1600-roundup.html And I am stumped ! WTH ?? You can run DDR3 RAM on a LGA775 ? If this is true then what mobo would one have to get to do this and is this a sign that Intel is not going to phase out the LGA775 platform just yet or what ? I am confused !!


----------



## erocker (Jun 28, 2009)

You've been able to run DDR3 on some X48 and P45 boards for some time now.


----------



## trickson (Jun 28, 2009)

erocker said:


> You've been able to run DDR3 on some X48 and P45 boards for some time now.



Well where the hell have I been ? I can get a mobo for my CPU that can take DDR3 then what one should I be getting ? I would much rather do that then have to upgrade the CPU as well . This will make my CPU last even longer then !


----------



## erocker (Jun 28, 2009)

Meh, why bother for minimal performance gains? LGA775 DDR3 boards really don't do DDR3 justice from what I've seen.


----------



## trickson (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm not so sure there are several mobo's that use DDR3 on LGA775 and that would be nice to hook up .


----------



## erocker (Jun 28, 2009)

Here's a bunch of them. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ption=&Ntk=&CFG=&SpeTabStoreType=&srchInDesc=


----------



## mtosev (Jun 28, 2009)

erocker said:


> You've been able to run DDR3 on some X48 and P45 boards for some time now.



X38 also.


----------

